# Bloody Penis -- Need Help



## pippispins (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm hoping I can get some advice from someone.
My five-month-old kitten, Finnigan, has begun licking at his penis a lot.
When I looked at it, there appears to be crusted blood around the entrance.
He is eating fine, and drinking and being a holy terror as usual.
The only thing I notice is that his breath stinks, like something crawled in there and died...it's gross!
He's strictly indoor and I've changed nothing in his pattern.
What should I do?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## LuvMyKitty (Oct 20, 2003)

You need to take your cat to the vet ASAP. It sounds like he has some type of infection or something going on down there, he definitely needs medical treatment ASAP.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

I agree, he is still young, he probably got busy playing one day and didnt clean it like he should have. He could have an infection. it probably is not to serious now but could develope into more. I hope it woks out ok, let us know how he is.


----------



## Raina_Stardust (Nov 10, 2003)

You should take him to the vet and have it checked out. He could have a UTI or a blockage in his urethra. This can be serious. As for his bad breath it could be unrelated.At about 6 months old kittens start losing their milk teeth and this can cause smelly breath. Good luck.


----------



## pippispins (Nov 26, 2003)

*Problem Solved.....thanks*

Hi folks,
took the prince to the vet immediately.
it wasn't too serious, thank goodness.
apparently his foreskin was inflamed because he had gotten wet and got kitty litter stuck around there.
the solution: 1) wash his area with a little soap and water
2) apply polysporin
3) switch to wet cat food for a week to get more fluid in him

and the stinky breath.....yep, milk teeth falling out!!

thanks for the help.


----------

